# OG late boot stage



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

I am reading that it is best to harvest OG during the late boot stage.... or early boot stage??? I am having a hard time figuring out when this usually is in Michigan in the spring time. I'd like to get first cutting next year started at the proper time so all subsequent cuttings are more lined up. I understand weather plays a large factor into this but just looking for some insight. I'd like to cut every 6 weeks after first cutting "weather permitting."

For highest quality hay, orchardgrass should be harvested in spring during* late boot to early flowering stage*. Beyond this stage, digestibility decreases at the rate of about 1/2% per day. Aftermath growth can be harvested at 4- to 6-week intervals. Production and cutting frequency are greatly affected by soil moisture, temperature, fertility, and disease.

and I read this....

Cutting and grazing management greatly influences forage quality, productivity, and persistence. Quality is most affected by maturity stage at harvest. To obtain high-quality preserved forage (hay or silage), harvest orchardgrass at *early boot stage*. See Figure 8. Delaying harvest until head emergence or early bloom increases yield but reduces quality and regrowth.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Boot stage is when the head just starts to poke thru out of the flag leaf. It's gonna change year to year as to when it is. It is all dependent on the GDUs (growing degree units)


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

stack em up said:


> Boot stage is when the head just starts to poke thru out of the flag leaf. It's gonna change year to year as to when it is. It is all dependent on the GDUs (growing degree units)


Do you agree that early boot is the best time to harvest OG in the spring time? Considering the field is dry enough to drive on.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Late boot Orchard grass. Click pic to enlarge.

View attachment 36249


Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> Do you agree that early boot is the best time to harvest OG in the spring time? Considering the field is dry enough to drive on.


Of course it's best. Until you factor in the weather. I'll take a little more yield and still good quality a week or two later and probably have better weather.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

Is that typically mid to late may?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> and I read this....
> 
> Cutting and grazing management greatly influences forage quality, productivity, and persistence. Quality is most affected by maturity stage at harvest. To obtain high-quality preserved forage (hay or silage), harvest orchardgrass at *early boot stage*. See Figure 8. Delaying harvest until head emergence or early bloom increases yield but reduces quality and regrowth.


Depending on the variety and location, cut time hereabouts will be around May 15th for varieties like Potomac, May 22nd to May 30th for varieties like Crowne Royal and Tekapo.

But, weather is the biggest factor hereabouts. Two years ago I couldn't finish my first cutting until July 15th (guess what the quality was like for that field!). It will often take 4-5 days to get my first cutting dry because of crop density, ground moisture and local humidity.

Ralph


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks Ralph


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok I'm going to disagree with nearly everything what is said here about early boot or late boot stage to cut. We nearly always let it get to pollination stage or almost there. Weather is a factor. We get nearly double in production then we would if we cut at early boot stage. It still tests out good. As it is rarely do buyers ask for tests anyways. But that is here. Some buyers might not like it as well since it will be sorta stemmy. Heck many dismiss first cutting no matter what. Since it is stemmy we get a little lower price. Maybe $5-$10 less a 3x3 bale. But at nearly double the production it more then pays for it. We are able to sell more then half before 2nd cutting even starts. Even more if there isn't much hay around. The rest will sell in October or November. But that's what works for me. I wouldn't worry so much about your 6 week time table. It will never happen exactly. Cut it when it seems ready and the weather is right.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Our weather here is usually a crapshoot from the 10th of may until mid june, or the entire decent harvest window for first cutting orchard grass. the earlier it is, the more likely that it will be too cool to dry out spring moisture from the plant. I have made a field at the end of april, but it took a miracle. You might get one 3-5 day stint of nice weather before Memorial day weekend but to have dry enough ground, a little breeze, no rain shower, and warm enough temps to make good hay, well that is a long list of wants...Virtually everyone and his brother is making hay on Mem day weekend. The nice thing about getting an early cutting made is that with topdressing, the second cutting comes quickly and is tall, makes high dollar hay just about July 1 when typically we have hotter drier weather. We always cut second and third cutting when the leaf tips start to fire. When that happens, it's done, orchard grass decline sets in. Cut it and it starts growing again especially if you get a shower or two. I cut as early as I think I can get it made to give myself the most flexibility to make all good hay for all the first cutting.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Being I am about 150 east of you in Michigan, we are at about the same GDD each year. Early boot will be somewhere between May 10-20 on average, depending upon weather (GDD or GDU accumulated). BUT our weather during this time of year, is just like putting up hay in October. Iffy at best and you just experience that I believe. :mellow:

So with that said IMHO, if you can start cutting, raking and baling the first of week of June (1-7), you will be usually the earliest you can start haying in our areas of Michigan (depending upon weather, naturally). OG, usually starts pollenating around the 15th of June. It is better if you can have it cut by then is my thoughts. By late June, it is mature, and the seeds will be falling off (which can be good, if you want to seed or re-seed some area, just put the bales, animals out there). A good thing about late June / early July cutting is OG dries faster (less moisture to have to dry, is my thoughts).

I have a horse person across the road from me, that feeds OG hay baled in late June, early July, has some of the nicest new OG growing around where ever he feeds the hay to his horses. Seems the seeds don't all digest in a horse's system very well. IMHO again, if you can easily pull the seeds off your grass hay, it is way to ripe (doesn't matter if you are talking about OG, timothy or brome grass).

Larry


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks all appreciate the insight.


----------

